# Can I play PS2 game on PC?



## faizankhan666 (Aug 21, 2007)

Is there any way to paly a PS2 game such as "smackdown vs Raw 2007" on PC?
Can I convert a PS2 dvd to a PC dvd?

I have:
Pentium4---2.8GHz----512 MB RAM---128 MB graphics memory card


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Buy an emulator that won't work.

In other words, you can't.


----------



## satanicguardian (Aug 20, 2007)

in one simple word, no. sorry =[


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

LOL LOL why don't you just pay for a 'Playstation 2'.


----------



## jcdf (Jul 11, 2007)

Jr-FOG-Mikey is right. You can pick up the PS2 for less than 100 Euros now.


----------



## ClosedAccount3 (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes there is, PCSX2 is an excellent free PS2 emulator which can run a lot of commercial games. However there are two problems:

Firstly most of the Smackdown range seem to have problems, I know one of them is being debugged for the next version and another is extremely laggy.

Secondly, your PC is far too weak. The most compatible and fastest proper 3D game is Final Fantasy X, which I've tried to run on my Pentium 4, 7800GS system and not managed to get a half decent framerate. It's an extremely CPU intensive piece of software, so an AMD single core machine clocked fast enough can play FFX properly, but to really make progress with the emulator you need dual core, I think ideally speaking an overclocked E6600 is what you'll need to have a good experience. Check out their site for more information at www.pcsx2.net

Oh and one further thing, you will need to use your BIOS from your own PS2 in order to make the emulator work, which then sets on complications of getting it. It's all legal if you do it properly though


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes. Like I said, most emulators are cons.


----------



## insane_oracle (Aug 30, 2007)

dont even think about it.. you can get in prison for emulating ps2 games on pc... cops will be busting in your room... and if you spread this emu with your friends it so happens youll get your friends involved...
snes, sega games are ok because this are face out games and doesnt get reproduce in the market.... emulating ps2 game is considered hacking and is illegal, becoz sony ps2 is still reproducing games thats business.


----------



## varenya95 (Aug 29, 2007)

ill sell you my ps2 cheap i dont use it anymore.


----------



## ClosedAccount3 (Apr 4, 2007)

Jr-FOG-Mikey said:


> Yes. Like I said, most emulators are cons.


And for your information, PCSX2 is a freely available emulator, which is not a con. It's coded by some hard working people who make it available for free.

Furthermore, you have to own a PS2 in order to use it, so there are no problems in terms of Sony or whatever.

However, you are welcome to your opinion.



insane_oracle said:


> dont even think about it.. you can get in prison for emulating ps2 games on pc... cops will be busting in your room... and if you spread this emu with your friends it so happens youll get your friends involved...
> snes, sega games are ok because this are face out games and doesnt get reproduce in the market.... emulating ps2 game is considered hacking and is illegal, becoz sony ps2 is still reproducing games thats business.


If you don't buy PS2 games, then you are illegally obtaining them, regardless of whether you hurl them out of a window or play them. If you buy them, and then play them using an emulator, how is that a problem because 'Sony is still producing games'. Nonsensical.


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

snootyjim said:


> And for your information, PCSX2 is a freely available emulator, which is not a con. It's coded by some hard working people who make it available for free.


Hold that thought. faizankhan666, get this free emulator and tell us if it works.

I bet you it won't


----------



## ClosedAccount3 (Apr 4, 2007)

It will only work if he takes the effort to not do it illegally, which you don't seem to be interested in.

This guy has put some effort into putting some videos on youtube, you can take a look for yourself if you wish.

http://youtube.com/user/RPGWiZaRD

Further information has been posted by him in the official forum for PCSX2.

http://forums.ngemu.com/pcsx2-official-forum/81947-post-your-pcsx2-0-9-2-0-9-3-videos-here.html

I don't honestly care if you don't believe that this emulator is genuine, but I think it's rather sad that you feel the need to blast it as being a con when you have never used it, and have no idea what it is.


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

I have used it.

So shut it please.


----------



## theriddler (Jul 23, 2007)

lol emulators are real, I use both ps2 and ps1 on my pc and they work fine, it takes a long time to configure them and you need to find the bios for them but they do work.

who ever said police come busting into your room is in a world of his own, for one if you own a ps2, you can legally use a ps2 emulator the same applies for the games.

its only illegal if you dont own one, and I think the police would prefer to knock


----------



## ClosedAccount3 (Apr 4, 2007)

Jr-FOG-Mikey said:


> I have used it.
> 
> So shut it please.


If you had used it, you would know that it worked. On a sidenote, I think you're hilarious.


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Lets see faizankhan666 use it and it won't work.

Stop BSing.


----------



## faizankhan666 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have used it and it has no use...anyway thanx for trying to help me...and another thing, everything is legal here in Pakistan.


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

What a surprise. 

That has put a smile on my face.


----------



## Roseweave (Aug 14, 2007)

07clarkm, you're a complete ****ing moron. What basis do you have for stating that these don't work? Emulators have been available for consoles since the mid 90s - why do you have such trouble believing that the PS2 can be emulated, too?


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Roseweave said:


> 07clarkm, you're a complete ****ing moron. What basis do you have for stating that these don't work? Emulators have been available for consoles since the mid 90s - why do you have such trouble believing that the PS2 can be emulated, too?


Language Timothy!

"that the PS2 can be emulated" - I guess you mean 'can't?'

Erm, 9.9/10 emulators don't work! A TINY margin do but that's about it.


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

And my point is I have been saying that it won't work which according to snootyjim it does work; "And for your information, PCSX2 is a freely available emulator, which is not a con. It's coded by some hard working people who make it available for free,"

So I am correct in saying that it won't work. I have used tons of these before and there just plain crap!


----------



## Roseweave (Aug 14, 2007)

07clarkm said:


> Language Timothy!
> 
> "that the PS2 can be emulated" - I guess you mean 'can't?'
> 
> Erm, 9.9/10 emulators don't work! A TINY margin do but that's about it.


Please back this up with some actual evidence. 90% of emus I've used have worked. Why would only a tiny margin work, anyway?



> So I am correct in saying that it won't work. I have used tons of these before and there just plain crap!


Then you weren't using them properly. How many other people do you see reporting the same thing as you?


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Roseweave said:


> Please back this up with some actual evidence. 90% of emus I've used have worked. Why would only a tiny margin work, anyway?


Well then the 90% you have used are part of the 9.9/10 that work.



Roseweave said:


> Then you weren't using them properly. How many other people do you see reporting the same thing as you?


Erm the guy in post #17.


----------



## Roseweave (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh wow, one guy, and he was probably a ******* too.

The 90% I've used are not the .1%(you messed up there) that work. The main emus, ZSnes, Snes9x, Genecyst, Nesticle, DEmu, etc. etc. all tend/tended to work. Most of the emus you see listed on an emulator site works. It says they do. There are no mass reports of emulators in general not working.

Why can't you just accept you're wrong, and be happy you learned a new piece of information?


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Roseweave said:


> Oh wow, one guy, and he was probably a ******* too.


I'm not saying much more except from read the forum rules.

Who cares if you are a emu fanboy? - I for one don't so please be the bigger man and read the forum rules and we can mark this thread solved.


----------



## Roseweave (Aug 14, 2007)

07clarkm said:


> I'm not saying much more except from read the forum rules.
> 
> Who cares if you are a emu fanboy? - I for one don't so please be the bigger man and read the forum rules and we can mark this thread solved.


Following rules doesn't make anyone the bigger man. It is hardly behaviour that requires any level of bravery, endurance or intelligence. Hiding behind the rules when you're flat out wrong most certainly makes you the smaller "man".


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

LOL you just don't stop. You ARE a fanboy, get over it dude. Have fun with all your emulators.

Now I am off to watch Mock The Week.

Oh and it is best not to argue with a member a lot higher in the ranks than you, people tend to stick up for the guys that are higher up because 1) they KNOW the rules 2) they have earned their position.


----------



## ClosedAccount3 (Apr 4, 2007)

Please say the account disabled bit is genuine... for a help and support site, that idiot was a complete joke. Anyway, he has an A* in I*C*T, so we're probably all wrong, and he's a genius.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

snootyjim said:


> Please say the account disabled bit is genuine... for a help and support site, that idiot was a complete joke. Anyway, he has an A* in I*C*T, so we're probably all wrong, and he's a genius.


The ban is genuine.  Since this is a public site, we can't help but let all comers that follow the rules post, whether they're competent or not. Nature of the beast.


----------



## ClosedAccount3 (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, fair enough 

I got used to a friendly atmosphere around here, compared to many sites on the net where people seem all too ready to scream 'noob' and ignore people in need, so I'm just glad to see it kept up


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well sed wnootyjim!! i found that here too!! love the site and glad to see it being moderated so well


----------

